# A la recherche d'un processus "Automator" perdu !



## Tangi (6 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Automator est bien pratique et je l'utilise assez régulièrement sans m'en rendre compte. J'enregistre mes processus comme module pour le Finder. Je n'ai plus qu'à cliquer-droit sur une photo par exemple, choisir le processus approprié dans la liste "Automator" pour lancer le processus.

Seulement voilà, c'est pas très grave, mais je viens de me rendre compte que dans l'intitulé d'un de mes processus il y a une énorme faute d'orthographe, j'aurais donc souhaité la corriger. Seulement ce processus en question, qui marche parfaitement par ailleurs, ne figure pas dans le répertoire "Mes processus" dans la colonne de gauche de la fenêtre Automator ... Alors que tous mes autres processus y figurent bien...

Mais où se cache donc ce processus ??? ...

Une idée ??????

Merci d'avance ...

...


----------



## DomBon (6 Mai 2006)

Mais que fait la spotlight ?


----------



## Tangi (6 Mai 2006)

DomBon a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait la spotlight ?


Oops :rose:...

En fait dans l'intitulé de mon processus, il n'y avait pas une mais deux fautes d'orthographe, j'avais cherché avec Spotlight le mot mal orthographié, mais en oubliant une des deux fautes d'orthographe, donc forcément il ne me le trouvait pas...

Merci ...

P.S. Quel con je fais :rateau: :rose:...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2006)

Les processus enregistrés comme module du Finder sont dans : Maison (ton dossier utilsateur) > Bibliothèque > Worflows > Applications > Finder.
D'ailleurs, si tu veux les supprimer (alors ils n'apparaîtront plus dans le menu contextuel), il suffit de les enlever de là.


----------



## Tangi (7 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les processus enregistrés comme module du Finder sont dans : Maison (ton dossier utilsateur) > Bibliothèque > Worflows > Applications > Finder.
> D'ailleurs, si tu veux les supprimer (alors ils n'apparaîtront plus dans le menu contextuel), il suffit de les enlever de là.


J'ai fini par trouver mais merci quand même...

...


----------

